# 1 month tomorrow



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

since my dog was put to sleep, still waiting for his ashes from the vets and then we will have a ceremony for him


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Haylz-so sorry love,pester them for your baby


----------



## ZenTail (Jun 17, 2008)

Haylz22

~ When they finally do leave, there's a part of them that stays with you, and a part of you with them ~

Take good care of yourself as you are thinking and missing your dog.


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

rung, the vet , we can go get him. At work today so i cant make a show of myself and cry but its very hard


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

so sorry to hear your sad news.crying is a good thing.all the best wishes to you.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that,,,


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

well i have had a good old cry, sitting here with his collar in my hand :'(


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

glad you can go & collect him. where are you going to put him? i find crying helps me also. take care


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, so glad you have finally been able to fetch him.


----------



## haylz22 (May 30, 2008)

not sure what we are going to do with him, we could bury his ashes in the garden then if we moved take him with us, my mum doesnt want to scatter him as the wind will take him everywhere. She is a wreck still atm bless her
She has a class cabinet in the corner of the living room she wants to put him in that but im not so sure, although i wont be able to stop her


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Although you may not think it now you will heal with time and once you have placed the ashes in a perminant place then you can start to heal properly. 

Although time will ease your pain the memory of your loved one will last forever!


----------

